# Repair Sticker Shock



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I had the mechanic out today to work on my old John Deere 4020 and it seems to be the injector pump and my injectors need to be cleaned. He is going to get mine rebuilt for $895.00 sent off to Jackson TN. At least its cheaper than a new one. I wasnt really expecting that to need to be done but OH Well thats farming for ya.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Seems odd that both would be bad at the same time. He may be sending the injectors out to have them pop off pressure and spray pattern tested. Gotta keep clean fuel, filters, and a good fuel additive & lubricant in then. Helps to make them last longer. If this is the first time in a long time, they lasted a along time. Is this the original pump and injectors?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Randy, I just bought this tractor and had been sitting up for 6 years in a barn, I know it needs a water pump as water is pouring out of it. Its bad when they sit up, things just go wrong. All in all the tractor itself is in good condition and for what I paid for it, I can afford to put some money into it. We have had it running it just wont throttle up and it has good oil pressure. My plans are to convert the old girl over to 12Volts as it is 24Volts system on it now and it has wiring issues. Here is a few pictures of it. I bought the tractor and bushhog as a package deal.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The tractor looks to be in really be in good shape for a machine that is at least 38 years old. Won't changing over to a 12 volt system be kinda pricey? Starters are not real cheap. Or can you have this starter rewired for 12 volts?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

It will cost around $1000.00 and that includes batteries, the thing is the starter and alt both are shot now that is why they parked the tractor 6 years ago because it kept burning them up.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

The tractor running is worth around $10,000.00. The tractor has the Syncro-Range transmission and the rear tires are almost new rice and cains.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Sha is a great looking tractor! The price seems fair to me but it is not my $800! It should run like new when you get it fixed. The 24V system was not the best idea, but it was the best way to get the job done with what Deere had at the time. Battery technology now has made the 12v the way to go now.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

The 800 price is fair but I was hoping to not have to do that, but that means I wont have to worry about it later. I figure to spend around $5000.00 to get her back into tip top shape and it will be worth every penny. I love old tractors, they just dont make them like they use to anymore. I am going to replace all the gages and lights also, its just to nice of a tractor to scrap out. Ill go on and tell you I paid $1500.00 for the tractor and bush hog. The guy was ready to scrap them when I found them. YES Here are a few more pictures.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

$1500 for the tractor and bush hog!?!?!??? You stole that deal Morgan! 

I wish I could come across a deal like that. Nice bargain!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Randy, you dont find deals like that every day. I look at it like I bought the bushhog and the tractor was FREE. I have known the guy I bought it from all my life, it was his late dads tractor and when he found out that I was going to farm with it, he lowered the price to $1500.00 and told me to have fun farming. He has a white colIar job and has no desire to farm. I wouldnt have gotten it that cheap if I wasnt going to actually be using it in my day to day farming I assure you of that. He knows I will keep that tractor until I die.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I was going to say that the bush hog is worth more than $1500. Your friend must like you a LOT! :lmao:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, I got the bill today for the injector rebuild and found out that the Injector pump was full of rust and had to be completely rebuilt and the injectors themselves were no good due to rust, I had to have new ones. $1245.00 This is what happenes when a tractor sits in a barn for 6 yrs and not having been cranked.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

All things considered, that is not too bad of a repair cost. I would think the injectors alone were around $800. Glad to hear you got it running again.


----------

